# FS: AMD MSI 7970



## Sean W.

pmd


----------



## battlenut

just pmed ya.


----------



## raizooor3

No trades.


----------



## avirex81

sent pm


----------



## steadly2004

Payment sent!


----------



## charlesC8188

Is this for sale? Sent a PM last night, but I see the guy above sent a payment. PM me back please when you get a chance.


----------



## steadly2004

Is there another one for sale?


----------



## JedixJarf

How well does it OC?


----------



## BarryBadrinath

What is the ASIC quality of this card and how well does it overclock?


----------



## steadly2004

I already got one of his cards. He is a great seller, good communication and prompt shipping.

How do I tell the ASIC? I read that it should be in the owners thread, but even with searching I couldn't find it in the 800+ pages


----------



## BarryBadrinath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I already got one of his cards. He is a great seller, good communication and prompt shipping.
> How do I tell the ASIC? I read that it should be in the owners thread, but even with searching I couldn't find it in the 800+ pages


The latest GPU-Z has a menu item that will tell you the ASIC quality of your card.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I already got one of his cards. He is a great seller, good communication and prompt shipping.
> How do I tell the ASIC? I read that it should be in the owners thread, but even with searching I couldn't find it in the 800+ pages


WIth GPUZ. Click on the little gpu pic in the top left corner. Then go to read ASIC quality.


----------



## steadly2004

Well, I got 80.9% if that helps


----------



## tonyjones

sexy


----------



## tha d0ctor

hmmmm I think I have an amazon payments account, how come no Paypal though and how long will the warranty last?


----------



## Jackeduphard

tempting.


----------



## Chopes

Sent a PM yesterday if this is still around. Lemme know


----------

